# 1586 international harvester clutch



## jamesdiesel (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok so I have a 1586 IH I believe is fine I never have problems with it. However when my father operates it he claims that it slips and the clutch is going out. I was told a way to check it with out tearing into it. Which was put it in gear start driving. Then hold the brake in low and see if it kills the tractor if it does then clutch is strong and holding. If it does not then of course it will continue to run. Then do the same in high. Both times it killed the tractor. So does anyone have any ideas on what else to try?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ih 1586 should have a ta if it is low on hydraulic fluid will make the clutch act up. The steering ,brakes and ta(torque amplifier ) run off front pump which is behind mcv plate.the mcv plate has to be adjusted to get the ta and clutch to work correctly .if you can get hold of a manual it will tell you how to adjust


----------

